

Ask HN: examples of successfully hacked (non-computer) system to your advantage - sixQuarks

I've been thinking about this PG question for a long time and can't come up with a good answer.  all of my "hacks" revolves around business/computers.
======
byoung2
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/03/09/willow-
tu...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/03/09/willow-
tufano_n_1335347.html)

